# SHOW OFF YOUR DISPLAY/STORAGE METHODS!



## 829maxx

Hey WUS,
Thought it would be fun to start a thread showing off how you display/present/store/organize your watch collection.

I'll start:
Got a little bored with the quarantine so I decided to change things up. I first mounted a metal/glass medicine cabinet and got some watch display cuffs to hold my quartz watches. I also added a cheap-o ring holder case with nails to hold my watch bands. I then added a couple of LED touch lights above for some extra lighting. Last but not lease is of course my watch winder which holds my mechanical watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

From a former post here



> Got two Juvo Luxury boxes, two faux leather boxes, some winders (Beco, Juvo Luxury) a couple of vintage and new watch stands (Indulou for example) and three vitrines to store my watches and accessories.


Pics are all over WUS, so I skip here.


----------



## ned-ludd

Rather than repost mine I'll just offer an earlier thread on this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/show-us-how-you-store-em-4692975.html


----------



## PHStern




----------



## Nokie

Strictly a Pelican case guy. 

Easy to move into the gun safe, well constructed, and with custom foam inserts, the only way to go, IMHO.

I have the 1490 and the 1495 for bracelets and 1485 for the strapped watches, all with custom foam for a snug fit. 

Glass topped smaller cases for the AT/Sat Wave, Eco's, etc, so Mr. Sun can shine in....

The "Really good stuff" sleeps in a safety deposit box at the bank.


----------



## Peteworrall

Nokie said:


> Strictly a Pelican case guy.
> 
> Easy to move into the gun safe, well constructed, and with custom foam inserts, the only way to go, IMHO.
> 
> I have the 1490 and the 1495 for bracelets and 1485 for the strapped watches, all with custom foam for a snug fit.


Great solution. Where did you get the foam inserts made?


----------



## Nokie

The foam for the 1495 case was made in limited numbers by a WUS member a few years ago. I was lucky to get on of the last ones before he ceased production. It is really nice and fits every sized watch like a glove. Too bad it is no longer available, at least as far as I know.

The foam for the 1490 can be ordered as an "insert only" from a company here in the states called Nalpak- https://nalpak.com/pelican-1490-18-watch-foam-only/

It is very well made closed cell foam and pillows, drops right into a standard 1490 case, and is flexible enough to accommodate both large and smaller cases watches as well.

The 1485 case foam was an add on that Pelican used to offer, but not sure it they still provide this as an option on this particular case.

Thanks.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Honkymf

Awesome pictures! I have that exact Pelican case, but I never thought to store a watch in it. Is that just for protection, or is there a moisture aspect to it?


----------



## Bonzodog

Honkymf said:


> Awesome pictures! I have that exact Pelican case, but I never thought to store a watch in it. Is that just for protection, or is there a moisture aspect to it?


Just for protection


----------



## StufflerMike

This came in last week, „Galata Scripto Patina Blue" by Bosphorus Leather.


----------



## mikemark

829maxx said:


> Hey WUS,
> Thought it would be fun to start a thread showing off how you display/present/store/organize your watch collection.
> 
> I'll start:
> Got a little bored with the quarantine so I decided to change things up. I first mounted a metal/glass medicine cabinet and got some watch display cuffs to hold my quartz watches. I also added a cheap-o ring holder case with nails to hold my watch bands. I then added a couple of LED touch lights above for some extra lighting. Last but not lease is of course my watch winder which holds my mechanical watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really well thought out. Love the layout.

Gotta make the decision extra difficult each day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemark

PHStern said:


> View attachment 15035717
> 
> View attachment 15035719


This is awesome. Dunno why it makes me a little nervous. But a great look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHStern

mikemark said:


> This is awesome. Dunno why it makes me a little nervous. But a great look.


Thanks. I was trying to come up with a way to organize all the stuff I "load up" from my dresser as I get ready to go out, as well as have my rotation selection ready. It's far better organized than the way I had my stuff scattered across my dresser, especially as I start getting new watches.

I would maybe be a bit nervous about having $20K or more of watches out in the open in case of a break in. But as far as falling off, it doesn't happen. I turn 1 3/4" wood off center, leaving a flat side angled up in an outline similar to the cross section of my wrist and just slightly smaller diameter so it doesn't stretch out a band or bracelet.


----------



## mumblypeg

Vision check in aisle 7....


Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 15056549


----------



## mikemark

mumblypeg said:


> Vision check in aisle 7....


Ohh I like disss. Very fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

mikemark said:


> This is awesome. Dunno why it makes me a little nervous. But a great look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is super clean, I love the variety of having all the space.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UpstateWoodman

One of my favorites on another favorite.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Dohnut

Peteworrall said:


> Great solution. Where did you get the foam inserts made?


I have the 4 watch version...

https://www.thecasefarm.co.uk/watch-cases/


----------



## islands62

Here is my bedside watch area. On the left is my trusty Orbita winder and box (25 years old and still spinning) and my disappointing and noisy Elma/Buben & Zorweg winder in the right. After only 3-4 years I've had to replace the watch holders.









Under that is strap storage (Montblanc box), and humidor for Persol sunglass collection. The box on the bottom is a watchmakers toolbox with every tool, link, caliper, screwdriver etc. and a pull out desk for strap changes. LED spotlight, and magazine reference material.


----------



## Yukoner1

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15116691


Retrofitted mechanic's toolbox ?


----------



## Tanker G1

Yukoner1 said:


> Retrofitted mechanic's toolbox ?


Yes. Toolbox I got on sale a few years ago at Sam's Club for $39. I didn't need it. Just an impulse buy because hey $39. Then I noticed that the drawer depth would be perfect for the cheap Amazon watch boxes with the tops cut off. It's perfect and could store up to roughly 100. I have over 100 but over half are in the 'sell' pile if I ever get around to it. There's about 70 in it at the time of this pic. Straps and bracelets in the bottom drawer.


----------



## Yukoner1

Tanker G1 said:


> Yes. Toolbox I got on sale a few years ago at Sam's Club for $39. I didn't need it. Just an impulse buy because hey $39. Then I noticed that the drawer depth would be perfect for the cheap Amazon watch boxes with the tops cut off. It's perfect and could store up to roughly 100. I have over 100 but over half are in the 'sell' pile if I ever get around to it. There's about 70 in it at the time of this pic. Straps and bracelets in the bottom drawer.


So I've got a thread going here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/watch-box-recommendations-5185525.html

And while I don't think this would work for me (since I want a glass top and where I keep my watches needs to be presentable in the sense that it needs to match the rest of the furniture and decor), this is an AWESOME idea for large storage needs. It's nice to see someone who figured something out, as opposed to buying ten 10 watch boxes and lining them up one next to another.


----------



## t3bkmzd

Great display ideas 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Ok so instead of piling them in a drawer... I needed something stackable, but without a lid.
It had to take up only so much of the drawer, as I need the rest of the drawer.
I wanted some boxes with pillows, and some longer boxes to lay watches in. (fits the drawer size, front to back)

Oh yeah and cheap, using what I had lying around in the shop.
So I used some old wainscoting from the living room, an old terrycloth bathrobe. elmer's and a razor-knife. (the wainscoting is thin enough to cut with a blade).
It's rectangular, but the middle piece sticks up into the box above to keep it in place.

--The "first draft" is in red, but the "new and improved" is dark purple. I gave the original to the kids for their few watches & other kid stuff.

And in the final pics they are apart and splayed out-- temporarily moved outta house for renovations.
I'll get a pic of everything together when it's all put back.

The purple boxes sit atop each other, and the 4 trays stack in front- at the same height as the 2 big purple boxes.

Easy access and custom fit.

I 'spose if anyone wants one I can offer plans, but they're pretty easy. Heck I could probably make them and try selling if there's interest.


----------



## craig.metcalf1990

I made this. 

I looked around for something fun, and there wasn't much which matched my needs. So I thought why not make it. As you can tell by the image I am not a expert in DIY. 

Off cut wood, sticky Wallpaper and some whole lot of time. I finished, it has another two rows behind what you can see. The final being for straps


----------



## epicfalz

Wanted something a bit more portable than a box.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## universal_cynic

Just got this for Father's day. My wife was tired of my watches littered about the place 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1

universal_cynic said:


> Just got this for Father's day. My wife was tired of my watches littered about the place


While this is totally awesome (I like the pattern design), ummmmmmmmm, I have to point out that you're already out of room. How are you supposed to continue growing your collection now ?? :-d


----------



## universal_cynic

Yukoner1 said:


> While this is totally awesome (I like the pattern design), ummmmmmmmm, I have to point out that you're already out of room. How are you supposed to continue growing your collection now ?? :-d


I would be inclined to remove the Fitbit and Nike digital watches in favor of more worthy additions.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1

universal_cynic said:


> I would be inclined to remove the Fitbit and Nike digital watches in favor of more worthy additions.


That's only TWO spots though ! TWO !

Some of us have a serious addiction problem, as you can tell, lol.


----------



## wwarren

some of mine on watch stands...


----------



## t3bkmzd

islands62 said:


> View attachment 15151689
> 
> 
> Here is my bedside watch area. On the left is my trusty Orbita winder and box (25 years old and still spinning) and my disappointing and noisy Elma/Buben & Zorweg winder in the right. After only 3-4 years I've had to replace the watch holders.
> 
> View attachment 15151707
> 
> 
> Under that is strap storage (Montblanc box), and humidor for Persol sunglass collection. The box on the bottom is a watchmakers toolbox with every tool, link, caliper, screwdriver etc. and a pull out desk for strap changes. LED spotlight, and magazine reference material.


Does your Orbita winder foam inserts disintegrate with time? If so, did u manage to find a different solution? My foam inserts are still useable but have started to flake considerably and getting quite irritating. Saw their site and this seems to be the only solution in 3 sizes but for 10USD a piece, I think there ought to be a cheaper solution out there haha.









Cushion – Standard | Orbita Watchwinders







www.orbita.com


----------



## MountaineerinPR

*Some of them* es to


----------



## stbob




----------



## wrwarner

I just made a watch storage box out of a Pelican 1470 laptop case. Hopefully the strength of Pelican cases will never have to be tested, but it makes a pretty safe watch storage solution. I easily made spots for eight watches and two strap/misc cutouts as well. If you needed to, I think you could squeeze 12 watches in.


----------



## PredatorGanaz

MountaineerinPR said:


> View attachment 15351351
> View attachment 15351353
> View attachment 15351355
> View attachment 15351357
> *Some of them* es to


 This is more like a pandora drawer ... Great sharing indeed


----------



## Calumets

I refurbished this old engineer's chest.


----------



## stbob




----------



## mrhtimepieces

Calumets said:


> I refurbished this old engineer's chest.


This is awesome. Nice work on the refurb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

Invicta Mini MC Helmets... 🏍


----------



## capitalEU

Calumets said:


> I refurbished this old engineer's chest.
> View attachment 15366057
> 
> View attachment 15366058
> 
> View attachment 15366059


I love it! Very good work.


----------



## Molequin

My two watch solution


----------



## M9APO

I came up with an affordable solution for my affordable collection.

I had a small glass shelved Ikea cabinet I wasn't using and began by gluing 4 espresso cups to a shelf and then as my collection grew, I purchased 5 spaceman watch holders and attached them to another shelf.




























I think it works but just need to resist the temptation to fill the other shelves and I know I need a Speedy to put on one of the spacemen holders


----------



## Woodoak44

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15116691


Great idea! However if I was to do the same I think my bank account would diminish as my OCD would make me fill it up! Il stick with my 6 slot watch box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS3

Venlo carbon fiber case.

















Still room for a few more...


----------



## chrgod

That is a good looking case.. The content is not bad either.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

My set up, used plastic dividers from the Container store and black pool noodles from Dollar Tree.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## MisterV

M9APO said:


> I came up with an affordable solution for my affordable collection.
> 
> I had a small glass shelved Ikea cabinet I wasn't using and began by gluing 4 espresso cups to a shelf and then as my collection grew, I purchased 5 spaceman watch holders and attached them to another shelf.
> 
> View attachment 15454994


I just logged in to say - I think that's absolutely brilliant. You made the watch display a real part of a modern interior. Doesn't matter that it's Ikea, it's just cool. Love it.


----------



## abdullahnr

So upon looking at many alternatives. I ended up with with storage case as a decent step up from my drawer which can get dusty/cluttered at times. The coolest looking, minimum work and cheapest option? A $17 case from aliexpress with precut foam.


----------



## local_time

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15116691


amazing setup. i'm drooling


----------



## motorjon68

I have a Hodinkee two watch travel case that the Hulk and 16610 get tucked into and hidden if not in the safe.


----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K. Bosch

This was delivered today. Seems like it's a very decent storage box, without being too expensive (~$100 on Amazon)



















It's not real leather, but it has a decent look and feel. Holds plenty of accessories in the drawer below the 12 watch glass lidded storage.

I give this top marks for a reasonable price.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho

Do you guys know if foam inserts scratch the watches? I've ordered a couple foam inserts and the supplier stated it won't scratch, looking for advice from anyone who has experience with this...thanks!


----------



## Yukoner1

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Do you guys know if foam inserts scratch the watches? I've ordered a couple foam inserts and the supplier stated it won't scratch, looking for advice from anyone who has experience with this...thanks!


Are you talking about the "pillow" that you put your watch onto ?


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho

I designed this setup but I'm worried it will scratch my watches. The foam company that provided guaranteed it doesn't...


----------



## Yukoner1

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> I designed this setup but I'm worried it will scratch my watches. The foam company that provided guaranteed it doesn't...


Ahhhhh, you're talking about the squishy foam (the same stuff as the pick-n-pluck that Pelican Cases uses).

@abdullahnr above has the same type of foam - perhaps he can confirm ?


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho

Yes exactly!


----------



## nwlaznik

Just got myself a Wolf box yesterday. I like it so far.


----------



## AAMC

Got a new Volta


























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## misterkevlar

I had a Wolf Watch box and outgrew that one eventually and wasnt impressed with it I wanted to upgrade to something a bit more substantial so went with a green Peli case from the case farm...its really well made, fits my watches perfectly you get hard/soft watch pillows which is great im small wristed so good combo - and my little girl cant open them so win win!.

I have a Kuki Works camo watch roll I keep my straps in - I then added an NDC pin badge to it and on the Peli cases added an NDC sticker on each case to identify them - sad I know but I like the tactical vibe I have going on!

Links to both should anyone want to check them out...

Peli 10x Watch Case - Watch Box for 10 Watches - the Case Farm

Kukiworks Canvas 6 Pocket Watch Roll | Etsy


----------



## misterkevlar

Loving the spacemen!



M9APO said:


> I came up with an affordable solution for my affordable collection.
> 
> I had a small glass shelved Ikea cabinet I wasn't using and began by gluing 4 espresso cups to a shelf and then as my collection grew, I purchased 5 spaceman watch holders and attached them to another shelf.
> 
> View attachment 15454994
> 
> 
> View attachment 15454997
> 
> 
> View attachment 15454999
> 
> 
> I think it works but just need to resist the temptation to fill the other shelves and I know I need a Speedy to put on one of the spacemen holders


----------

